# Oh man ... I just bought a new bike!!!!



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'd been pondering a new fixie for quite a while. The Pista is a decent bike, but its track geometry is not that comfy after a couple hours (I usually limit my Pista commutes to one hour each way).

Was looking heavily at the Steamroller, but was bummed that it wasn't fender- or rear rack-ready.

Then in my readings I came across the Milwaukee Bicycle Co.

The frame is made by Waterford, and I opted for a custom paint color (actually, I'm going to see if they can do a gradient between two different shades of dark green). Did a lot of other research on RBR from other members and everyone had great things to say about the bikes, not so great things to say about the company. The guy I spoke with was a little impenetrable at first, but he warmed up and turned out to be pretty cool.

Using my Brooks Swift, handelbar and front brake from the Pista. Have a stem and seatpost from my roadie, though the seatpost is carbon and I will probably replace it.

I opted not to go for the Milwaukee badge upgrade, but I've been having second thoughts all day and might have to change my mind.

The bike should take 2 weeks for painting/building, and I should have it in three. I'm not the patient type, so the wait might just kill me.

Here are the specs below, as purchased:

Frame Size 56cm
Cantilever Upgrade Not Needed *Stock
Frame Color Custom Color
Decal Color Black
Milwaukee Badge Upgrade Not Needed *Stock
Frame Prep (Rust Inhibitor) Yes
Fork Lugged CroMo Steel *Stock
Crankset Sugino RD Polished - 48t (3/32) Chainring included - (130 BCD)
Crank Length 170mm (XD, RD, TA, 75 black&silver, Miche, Grand) *Stock
Chainring Sugino RD set I chose comes w/ 48t x 3/32" (130 BCD) chainring
Tooth Size A 48t ring is included w/ my Sugino RD set
Bottom Bracket Sugino Sealed Cartridge 68x103 (Sugino RD Crank)
Chain Izumi Track Silver 1/8"
Pedals No Pedals *Stock
Toe Clips No Toe Clips *Stock
Toe Straps No Toe Straps *Stock
Seatpost No Seatpost Needed
Saddle No Saddle Needed
Headset Chris King Silver
Headset Spacer (Stack) Height 60mm
Spacer Material Aluminum Black *Stock
Stem No Stem Needed
Stem Length 110mm
Handlebar No Handlebar Needed
Handlebar Width 42cm *Stock
Handlebar Shims None needed. My stem and h-bar have the same clamp diameter
Handlebar Tape No Tape Needed
Handlebar Grips No Grips Needed
Brake Levers No Brake Levers Needed
Brake Calipers NONE - Track Use ONLY
Hubs (Wheelset) Milwaukee *4 Star Hubs* - 32h - HF - (Fixed/Free) *Stock
Hub Color (4 Star Hubs Only!) Black
Spokes (Wheelset) 14g ~ 2.0 DT / Wheelsmith Black Stainless Steel Straight Gauge
Rims (Wheelset) Velocity Deep V - Machined - Black
Chain Tensioners MKS Track - Steel - NJS - Pair
Cog (Formula lockring included) No Cog or Freewheel
Cog Width 1/8" Thickness *Stock
Cog Size (Teeth) 17 tooth (Blue Collar, Cobra, EAI) *Stock
Lockring Upgrade Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Fix Lockring
Freewheel Size (Teeth) No Freewheel Needed (I'm getting a cog only)
Tire Options No Tires Needed


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

#1 SWEET!

#2 Get the badge.

#3 Post some pix.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Very cool. I've been eyeing those as well. Surly fork, right? Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> #2 Get the badge.


Yeah, getting the badge. But now I'm torn. I like the decals, but think they will detract from the badge (which will be on the top tube, near the head tube). I like the seat-tube decal the most, so maybe I'll keep that one and ditch the down-tube sticker. Thoughts?




MB1 said:


> #3 Post some pix.


THREE WEEKS! :-(


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Surly fork, right?


Not sure. I read that they were, but then they started being made by waterford as well. I asked the guy when I spoke with him but it was early in the conversation when he was still in his "impenetrable" mode. He said it wasn't a Surly, but didn't elaborate and I wasn't convinced.

So, basically, I have no idea.


----------



## Shizzam (Oct 14, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> Yeah, getting the badge. But now I'm torn. I like the decals, but think they will detract from the badge (which will be on the top tube, near the head tube). I like the seat-tube decal the most, so maybe I'll keep that one and ditch the down-tube sticker. Thoughts?
> 
> (



I don't think I've ever seen a badge on a top tube. Where on the tube will it be? 

That sounds like a good plan. I think bikes with the brand logo on the seat and down tubes are overdoing it a bit.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Shizzam said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a badge on a top tube. Where on the tube will it be?


I've attached some pics.

1) Where the badge will be. My first road bike was a Cannondale CAD3, Team Saeco replica. The Saeco decal was in the same place and I always liked it. Same with the Pista logo on my current, uh, Pista.

2) What the badge looks like.

3) The spec of the paint job from Steve at Ben's Cycles. He did it as one gradient, dark to light, front to back.

4) The spec for the paint I submitted back to him, which gives each tube its own gradient. I have no idea if they can do what I want. If not, I'll go with Steve's version.


----------



## Shizzam (Oct 14, 2006)

Dude. That's going to be some hot stuff. I think I might have trouble waiting three weeks.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dude. It's been one DAY and the wait is killing me. I'm glad you like ...


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh man. Now I want one.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

This thread has me seriously thinking of replacing my Pista commuter with a Blatz Brown Milwaukee with the badge upgrade and maybe no decals. I was leaning toward the upper downtube location. I'm also torn between the basic black components or various upgrades to the immeasurably better silver components. Finally, I'm trying to figure out if the Tektro brakes, or some other dual pivots, leave room for fenders in front without cutting them.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Not sure. I read that they were, but then they started being made by waterford as well. I asked the guy when I spoke with him but it was early in the conversation when he was still in his "impenetrable" mode. He said it wasn't a Surly, but didn't elaborate and I wasn't convinced.
> 
> So, basically, I have no idea.


Looks like a Surly fork to me.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the Tektro brakes, or some other dual pivots, leave room for fenders in front without cutting them.


I'm looking around at fenders now and I'll let you know. Somehow I think the front will have to be cut.

One of the options on the Milwaukee Bike configuration page is to add studs for canti brakes. That would be another $100 but would be a way to go. But not for me. I'm already shelling out way more coin on this than I was planning ... custom paint and badge upgrades are far more important.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PdxMark said:
 

> I'm trying to figure out if the Tektro brakes, or some other dual pivots, leave room for fenders in front without cutting them.


Or you can get Tektro long-reach brakes from wallbike. Just found these tonight, and plan to get the long-reach to replace my front brake.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> I've attached some pics.
> 
> 1) Where the badge will be. My first road bike was a Cannondale CAD3, Team Saeco replica. The Saeco decal was in the same place and I always liked it. Same with the Pista logo on my current, uh, Pista.
> 
> ...


Do you want another Cannondale CAD3 Team Saeco bike???.... I got one for sale. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140098440846&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Or you can get Tektro long-reach brakes from wallbike. Just found these tonight, and plan to get the long-reach to replace my front brake.


The extra long reach brakes would be the solution if the space between the fork & rim called for that extra length. I suspect that the extra long reach would be wasted on the Milwaukee steel fork. On the other hand, the bike includes a carbon fork option "w/ fender clearance," but I want the steel fork. I suppose the thing to do is ask Bens about the difference in the clearance of the steel & carbon forks.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> The extra long reach brakes would be the solution if the space between the fork & rim called for that extra length. I suspect that the extra long reach would be wasted on the Milwaukee steel fork. On the other hand, the bike includes a carbon fork option "w/ fender clearance," but I want the steel fork. I suppose the thing to do is ask Bens about the difference in the clearance of the steel & carbon forks.


I emailed Steve last night and he responded that the frame/fork was designed to use the 47-57mm brake. Since I don't know much about this, I asked him if the 55-73 would work. I'm looking at the wood fenders, so imagine I'll need as much clearance as possible.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> I emailed Steve last night and he responded that the frame/fork was designed to use the 47-57mm brake. Since I don't know much about this, I asked him if the 55-73 would work. I'm looking at the wood fenders, so imagine I'll need as much clearance as possible.


I suspect that the longer reach won't be of any help. The rims will be no more than 57mm from the top of the brake (referring to brake reach measurements), and they might actually be less than 55mm, in which case the extra long 55-73 brakes wouldn't work at all. On the other hand, the extra long 55-73 brakes might be wider at the top of the calipers than the 47-57mm brakes, which would help with fender fit. It'll be interesting to hear what he says.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> It'll be interesting to hear what he says.


From Steve at Ben's, re 55-73 reach brake: "You probably could use them, but you’d only have 2mm to play with. You’ll be fine with 47-57 using fenders and 32c tires."


----------

